# Dukes Pasadena's new cruise night spot at Doublez in La Puente



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:thumbsup: well Dukes Pasadena is proud to announce our 2012 spot to have our cruise night's at still in La Puente at Doublez Burgers on Hacienda Blvd. inbetween Temple & Amar we had a good time at Dukes Burgers for the past 10 years but the owner asked me to look for another spot so i came up with this one so lets see what we can do there hopefully starting in second saturday in April the 14th what does everybody think.


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

DUKES67 said:


> :thumbsup: well Dukes Pasadena is proud to announce our 2012 spot to have our cruise night's at still in La Puente at Doublez Burgers on Hacienda Blvd. inbetween Temple & Amar we had a good time at Dukes Burgers for the past 10 years but the owner asked me to look for another spot so i came up with this one so lets see what we can do there hopefully starting in second saturday in April the 14th what does everybody think.


:thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks Redemption


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

DUKES67 said:


> :thumbsup: well Dukes Pasadena is proud to announce our 2012 spot to have our cruise night's at still in La Puente at Doublez Burgers on Hacienda Blvd. inbetween Temple & Amar we had a good time at Dukes Burgers for the past 10 years but the owner asked me to look for another spot so i came up with this one so lets see what we can do there hopefully starting in second saturday in April the 14th what does everybody think.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD VAMPS (Nov 7, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the support let's make this the new spot to kick it


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

ill be there


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

ORALE!:thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:thumbsup: Thanks Goodtimes & Solows see you guys there soon


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TTT FOR BIG LARRY. SEE YOU THERE:wave:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:thumbsup: Thanks Redemption & Traffic see you soon


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT FOR LARRY & DUKES


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks Roy


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

LETS DO THIS HOMIE!!


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE 2 SUPPORT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## popeye82 (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:thumbsup: ok everyone here's the new flyer for 2012 @ Doublez :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

!T.T.T!


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site good luck larry
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> posted on our site good luck larry
> http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


Thanks bro hope to see you guys at the new spot soon


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

T.T.T


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:thumbsup: TTT for Dukes CC


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

DUKES67 said:


> T.T.T


:run: SEE YOU THERE LARRY:run:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

BLUE OWL said:


> :run: SEE YOU THERE LARRY:run:[/QUOTE
> cool Rich thanks bro


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

socalconcepts said:


> TTT :thumbsup:


thanks Roy


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

DUKES67 said:


> BLUE OWL said:
> 
> 
> > :run: SEE YOU THERE LARRY:run:[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

Bigger spot more better parking area let's see what happens


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

better food and cheap prices :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

[IM


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

_Brought to you by LATINS FINEST & LO NUESTRO CC_


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

What's up jente


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## DriveBye213 (Apr 17, 2006)

:drama::thumbsup::bowrofl:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:wave: 6 more days hope to see everyone at the new spot so whos comeing out


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

nice


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

BUMPPPP IT UP :thumbsup:


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

TTT


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

2 more days


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:wave: ok the rains gone so the show is on today lets go out tonight its gona be a little cold but for the most of it no rain so everyone pull out the low lows and come on out to the first Dukes Pasadena cruise night of 2012 at Doublz hope to see everyone out :wave:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:thumbsup: ok everyone before everything starts today all that i could ask of everyone is lets try to make this the new kick it spot be carefull keep the hopping kool and just watchout this one is gonna be kind of different from Dukes Burgers its in a main shopping center so i dont want to here any complaints from the other places so Doublz is looking forward to everyone comeing down so lets have a good time thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

kool


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Great spot! Good turn out!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

GOOD TURN OUT, GOOD FOOD AND GOOD TIMEZ YESTERDAY! :thumbsup:


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

UNIDOS HAD A GOOD TIME:thumbsup:


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:thumbsup: A very big thank you to all the clubs that came down and supported Dukes Pasadena's 1st cruise night of 2012 at the new spot Doublz in La Puente we had about a total of 60 cars from all different clubs but from what i was told that everyone liked that spot better than Dukes Burgers thats great special thanks goes out to Gangs to Grace not only for bringing out the ride but for my brother Big Al for putting down the sounds thanks bro also club shoutouts go out to Raider Nation 4 Life - Vejitos - The Untouchables - Bridgetown - Pride - Redemption - Reality - Dynasty - Unidos - Big Timerz - Epics - Goodfellas - Solows C.C -and lots of other solo ryders if i fogot to put your club up let me know but i hope to see everyone back May 12th thanks everyone


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

THIS SPOT IS REALLY GOOD MY BOYS,FAMILLY AND I HAD A GOOD TIME THANK YOU DUKES CAR CLUB SEE U AT THE NEXT ONE.:thumbsup:


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

what up jente


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

10 more days


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:thumbsup: next saturday :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

6 more days


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

5 more days


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

4 more days


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

2 more days


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

See you all tonight at Doublez!! TTT for Dukes Pasadena.


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

nice


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

New spot come and check it out.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:thumbsup: all in all it was a great show thanks to all the clubs that came out our next show will be on june 9th hope to see everyone back hope everyone likes the new spot :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:thumbsup: thanks for showing up to Gangs to Grace - Roadkings - Viejitos - Epics - Big Timerz - Ruthless - Raider Nation IV Life - Reality - Bridgetown and alot of other clubs and solo riders were out we had a total of about 53 cars im sorry if i forgot to mention your club let me know so i can post you up hope to see everyone back next month :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

THIS SAT MAY 19TH HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:thumbsup: next saturday :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

who's comeing out


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

Tomorrow


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:thumbsup: Dukes Pasadena hopes to see everyone out tonight come on down come check out the rides and have some good food and relax :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:dunno: with all happening this weekend it was just a kick back spot hope to see everyone back july 14th :thumbsup:


----------



## juanrh85 (Mar 18, 2012)

Big Tymerz picnic is almost here July 15, 2012. Hope to see you guys there


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

Next saturday


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

UNIDOS LA WILL BE THERE THIS SATURDAY


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

See you there Unidos


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

Who else is coming to support Dukes Pasadena


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

Tomorrow


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:thumbsup: Today at 5pm to 10 hope everyone could make it come on down listen to some music check out some firme rides and eat some good food :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## ICECREAM MAN (Apr 15, 2010)

AZTEC BROWN C.C. SGV WILL BE THERE TO SHOW SUPPORT! :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

ICECREAM MAN said:


> AZTEC BROWN C.C. SGV WILL BE THERE TO SHOW SUPPORT! :thumbsup:


Gracias see you guys August 11th


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: AUG 10TH. NEW CRUISE NITE!! :wave:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

Next show September 15


----------



## Mrs.Navarro (Jul 11, 2011)

hey i just visited a site that you can post your shows and events Lots of people from the bay-area supports it, take a look and post under car shows and events at www.lowriderdreams.com


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

August 15 hope to see everyone there come on down and have a good time


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

Hope to see everyone out today come down and kick it have some good food and look at some nice rides


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

What time does it start?


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

OG 61 said:


> What time does it start?


It's just going to end up being just a kickback tonight with this crazy heat and the boxing match happening don't think a lot of people goin to end up showing up so whatever time I'm on my way now should be there for a couple hours


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

Tomorrow


----------



## rcota (Sep 20, 2012)

*YUUUUP!!! *:thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

This Saturday


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

Dukes Pasadena will be haveing our 11th annual toy drive this saturday from 12pm-5 hope everyone can make it down come on down bring a toy and eat some good food all the toys donated will be going out to organ transplant patients by the Ignite Foundation so lets try to make this happen so we can put a smile on a kids face thanks everyone


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

tommorow


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj now booking shows for 2013. Pm or call me at 323.557.2854 Mike.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj now booking shows for 2013. Pm or call me at 323.557.2854 Mike.



TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj now booking shows for 2013. Pm or call me at 323.557.2854 Mike.


Qvo


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj now booking shows for 2013. Pm or call me at 323.557.2854 Mike.


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

WHAT'S UP DUKES WHEN ARE THE CRUISE NIGHTS GONNA START UNIDOS LA WANTS TO COME OUT AND PLAY!!!!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

any 2013 cruise nights??


----------

